# Tae Guek Cho Dan?



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2009)

Last night, I went to a friend's TSD school. (He's the master, there) He had his yellow belt students doing a form called Tae Guek Cho Dan. It was a basic H-pattern form with low blocks, high blocks, & punches. As a TKD guy, it's not like our Tae Guek poomsae 1-8. I didn't get a chance to ask my friend about it in detail.

I'm wondering what the origins of this form are. Does anyone else do it?


----------



## Master K (Mar 12, 2009)

If it is not the Taegeuks from TKD, then chances are it is a form that was created by him or his/her instructor.  I would recommend you speak with your friend, and please post any pertinent info.


----------



## cdunn (Mar 12, 2009)

I've seen a little bit of this floating around, I think it's associated with the Chung Do Kwan, rather than the Moo Duk Kwan. My suspicion is that they're just Funakoshi's Taikyoku series renamed.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 12, 2009)

cdunn said:


> I've seen a little bit of this floating around, I think it's associated with the Chung Do Kwan, rather than the Moo Duk Kwan. My suspicion is that they're just Funakoshi's Taikyoku series renamed.



Or some variation thereof.  Several of the TSD organizations take the Taikyoku/Kicho series and add a few moves here and there.

Iceman, can you describe a bit more of the hyung?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2009)

cdunn said:


> I've seen a little bit of this floating around, I think it's associated with the Chung Do Kwan, rather than the Moo Duk Kwan. My suspicion is that they're just Funakoshi's Taikyoku series renamed.



Yep... sounds like what I did as basic #2...


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Definitely sounds like a take on the taekyoku series.  The three I know are H forms that focus on basic block/pimch combinations.  Most of the stanes are front stance (some horse stance in Taekyoku 3).  

It would make sense to see Shotokan related forms in a TSD class.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Or some variation thereof. Several of the TSD organizations take the Taikyoku/Kicho series and add a few moves here and there.
> 
> *Iceman, can you describe a bit more of the hyung?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## clfsean (Mar 12, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> MBuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Or some variation thereof. Several of the TSD organizations take the Taikyoku/Kicho series and add a few moves here and there.
> ...


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 12, 2009)

Same basic pattern...just some minor differences in techniques


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, Taikyoku 1, with middle blocks in the end instead of more low blocks.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks! I'll have to ask if my friend knows why they call this form Tae Guek, rather than the Japanese name. In his school, they alternate Japanese & Korean terms for nearly everything.


----------



## SJON (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. I've just discovered the TSD forum.

I've seen some Youtube demonstrations of 5 Taegeuk forms which would seem to be the ones you describe, and I've been informed that they were used in the Ji Do Kwan.


----------



## Danzer (Jul 6, 2009)

We do Tea Guek Cho-Dan, E-Dan and Sam-Dan forms for our white belts students in Chung Do Kwan. This form sounds just like our Tae GuekCho-Dan. I know that our Tae Guek, we spell it Tea Kuk, is not the same form patterns used by many of the TKD schools.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 6, 2009)

Danzer said:


> We do Tea Guek Cho-Dan, E-Dan and Sam-Dan forms for our white belts students in Chung Do Kwan. This form sounds just like our Tae GuekCho-Dan. I know that our Tae Guek, we spell it Tea Kuk, is not the same form patterns used by many of the TKD schools.



Are you in a Tang Soo Do or Tae Kwon Do style school?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 7, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> Are you in a Tang Soo Do or Tae Kwon Do style school?


 
Chung Do Kwan is Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin (Aug 7, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> Last night, I went to a friend's TSD school. (He's the master, there) He had his yellow belt students doing a form called Tae Guek Cho Dan. It was a basic H-pattern form with low blocks, high blocks, & punches. As a TKD guy, it's not like our Tae Guek poomsae 1-8. I didn't get a chance to ask my friend about it in detail.
> 
> I'm wondering what the origins of this form are. Does anyone else do it?


 
Those were the first set of Patterns that I learned along with the KUK MU Patterns and the PYUNG ON, my spelling may be off. My first Instructor was in the WORLD TAEKWONDO ASSOCIATION headed by G.Master Duk Sung Son, until we switched to an Association the taught the ITF Chang Hon Patterns.
It was my understanding the Patterns were of Japanese based. We had 3 Patterns per belt that we had to learn.
I don't remember all of the Patterns as this was back in the 70s.....1970s that is ....LOL
Respectfully,
-Kevin


----------

